# Quick handfeeding Question



## TielTide (May 26, 2011)

I'm about to make an order from: http://www.innovetpet.com/aps6.php

And I am debating over which handfeeding tip will be best. I'd like to be prepared in case George and Gracie prove to be poor parents and the babies have to be pulled right away. 

However, I PLAN to pull the babies a week, maybe two before they wean to finish them off with handfeeding.

I already have the Kaytee exact, 2 heating pads, a brooder box, and syringes. Just need the ideal syringe tips. 

Suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

The opening on my syringes is about 1/8 inch wide. I use one similar to this:










I haven't checked shipping costs, but at http://www.petco.com/product/14666/PETCO-Hand-Feeding-Syringe-for-Birds.aspx this syringe is about half the price of the one you're looking at.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

I have a few different sizes incase I have to feed a younger chic. That is the one I use for my chics I pull at 3 weeks. I just asked at my pharmacy if he had different sizes syringes. They where pretty cheep.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

YIKES at those prices! I can get a 12 cc syringe for 80 cents - $1 locally. 

You want luer slip not luer lock. You can look at a feed store or ag supply for different sized syringes. Here in CA they are pretty cheap, you do have to give your address and why you want them though. That even applies to mail order though. I just bought a box of 100 3 cc syringes for $25 at the farm supply, that is cheaper than what it would cost with shipping. You'll need 3 cc, 6 cc, and 12 cc. Not any larger than that I wouldn't think though.


----------



## TielTide (May 26, 2011)

I do not need syringes. 

I HAVE syringes (as I stated) what I need advice on are the handfeeding TIPS and the sizes I'll need for that.

Thanks!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

My syringes don't require separate tips so I can't give advice. The picture shows the complete unit - a hollow cylinder with a plunger inside. That's plenty to get the job done.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

I don't use those tips. I just use the syringe. I'd be afraid to stick those in a babies mouth, they look so long.


----------



## TielTide (May 26, 2011)

Scroll down, you'll see the tips and sizes available. 

srtiels recommended these tips in another thread, but didn't specify size of tip.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

are you asking the amounts to feed chicks and the ages for it?
im confused here ...on what your question is?


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

i dont use tips on my syringes when i feed my chicks


----------



## TielTide (May 26, 2011)

No, I know the amounts to feed. I have syringes already (three sizes). What I'm asking, is what style TIP should I put on the syringes for handfeeding?

Some people suggest using the spoon tips, but I'm not a fan of those. I like the TIPS this site offers (scroll down to see the tips). 

What I need to know... is what SIZE of TIP should I get for what age of chick?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Better ask srtiels. She might be the only one here who knows!


----------



## TielTide (May 26, 2011)

lol, I'm starting to think that too.  Thanks everyone for the input though! Much appreciated.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Do you know what the advantage is to using a syringe with a separate tip? You need an attachable "hose" if you're going for gavage feeding, but I don't see how it would help with normal handfeeding (which is considered to be psychologically healthier for the chick).


----------



## TielTide (May 26, 2011)

Lower risk of aspiration if you're doing it right.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

That's a good reason. I wonder if it's harder to do it right though. It looks like it could be difficult to aim with those long curvy tips.


----------



## TielTide (May 26, 2011)

They're flexible rubber, it would be easy enough to cut them down and smooth the tips.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

The bird can't taste the food that way though. Only use tubes for sick birds. It's not advised to use tubes and gavages for healthy birds with a good feeding response. Too many times you could lose the tube or tear the esophagus. I can't see srtiels advising tube feeding for a healthy bird unless you really know what you are doing and have had someone show you in person how to do it, like a vet.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

I use the 2.2 for hatchling to 7 days old, and the 3.2 for older chicks up to weaning. Do not cut the tip length.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

I would think just using different size syringes would be easier. That's what I do.


----------



## TielTide (May 26, 2011)

I'm not planning on tube feeding. This will not be inserted into the crop.

Thank you srtiels for understanding what I'm after here... lol I'll grab a couple of both.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

TielTide said:


> I'm not planning on tube feeding. This will not be inserted into the crop.
> 
> Thank you srtiels for understanding what I'm after here... lol I'll grab a couple of both.


then why are you so interested in tube sizing if your not even gonna use it?
the syringe alone is good enough....ive never read/hear of people using these on a healthy chick ,other then for sick birds or to empty a crop.

you confuse me sorry


----------



## TielTide (May 26, 2011)

No problem, I apparently confuse a lot of people. 

Back when I was raising starlings and corvids I had all the right sized equipment. Tiels are so much tinier, so I don't have the necessary sizes for them. The type of syringes I use can not be used stand alone as a hand feeding device _safely_.

Thus I need something that will fit properly in the beak, with no threat of injuring the chick when they squirm or bob.

There is a proper way to do it without being too invasive and while decreasing the risk of asperation.


----------

